# Commercial Coffee Machine for Start-up Coffee Van Business - UK



## coffeekookuk (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello!

I am in the process of researching all aspects of the coffee biz start-up as my Mum and I are going to open a classy little coffee van, selling quality coffee and real loose leaf teas. I am a trained Barista, having been a coffee shop manager 7 years ago, and I thought I knew a lot about coffee! Well I was wrong! Although I can definitely tell a good coffee from a bad, spot incorrect techniques in milk steaming, and know how to maintain a good grind and the elements that make up the perfect espresso - when it comes to sourcing our coffee machine it feels like I'm delving into an absolute mine field.

My question is where to go next from the stage I am at - I have concluded that I want an Automatic machine - this is for speed of use, as we hope to be quite busy! Now I need to decide between a single boiler with a heat exchanger, or a dual boiler? I also want to know what are the differences between an electric machine and a gas + electric machine. My Mum isn't keen on the inclusion of gas, but I am only interested in producing great coffee, so if gas is what I need, gas is what I'll get.

My needs are simply - be able to make coffee continuously for a high demand, therefore I need to be able to steam and extract at the same time. I need a high-performance machine that isn't too noisy (I don't know if this is even a considered factor anymore). We won't be running from a generator - we will either run from mains, or when needed solar panel power and some sort of back up battery. I have read on some coffee van conversion sites that using solar panels and a battery are sufficient power for a commercial coffee machine.

Any advice would be amazing! This isn't to mention finding an exact brand and model that suits my needs! Our budget is probably not above £3000 - so there's also the dilemma of buying new or second-hand. I like the idea of being able to easily source replacement parts if needed as I don't fancy having to jump through hoops to get my machine up and running again if anything goes wrong.

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Paging Coffeebean. @coffeebean to the red courtesy phone....


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Second hand Linea classic with the Chronos pads and a lower rated element conversion. Just put one in a restaurant myself (as no 3phase supply) and it rampages through 300+ shots a day.

I've also done events on the above smashing out well over 800 in a day with zero problems.

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

If you are kitting out a van, dual fuel is the way to go - purely for its versatility. If you PM me your email address, I can email you some options and prices tomorrow. Also, if you have any questions at all, please ask and I'll do my best to answer them! Where are you based?

Andy


----------



## Zombie Coffee (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi

I am looking to sell coffee from my van, no intention at present to permanently install it but that maybe something I look at in the near future

what do you suggest in relation to a generator and also machine? I want to sell our coffee at festivals and locally


----------

